# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  unit of work

## soroush.elec

unit of work  چیست؟ و چرا در معماری ها از آن استفاده می شود؟؟

----------


## firoozi90

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...-pattern-in-ef

----------


## RIG000

> unit of work  چیست؟ و چرا در معماری ها از آن استفاده می شود؟؟


Unit Of Work یک Pattern هست  . 
شما دیتابیسی داره که اطلاعاتت رو حفظ میکنه .  حالا گاهی این اطلاعات رو ازش میگیری و در جایی نگه داری میکنی و یا یک یا چندین Side Effect به دیتابیس داری . 
بزرگترین مزیت رو من در Unit Of Work بحث یک درخواست واحد میبینم. چرا که خودش هم همین منظور رو داره !  :چشمک: 
شما یک ثبت به جدول User داری و یک اپدیت به جدول Content داری و یه جذف به جدول News داری ! همه اینها طی یک درخواست ارسال میشه .. و این باعث میشه اگر متد savechange در یکی از این موارد نتونه عملیتش رو درست انجام بده مابقی side effect ها در دیتابیس تاثیر داده نمیشن . الگوی یونیت او ورک به دنبال هم چین چیزی ایجاد شده . 
الگوی یونیت آو ورک با الگوی ریپوزیتوری ادغام شده و هر دو اینها از IOC بهر میگیرند (Dependency Injection) . 
Unit Of Work یکسری اعضا داره مثل savechange , Insert,Update,Remove,Delete,Find

----------

